# Sandwich Cookies Problems?



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

I've had difficultly eating these cookies. They mess up my stomach and generate gas. However, I can eat most other cookies with little problems. Anyone else experience this? The cookies in question are Vienna Fingers, and Oreos.Thanks


----------

